# Vizsla pups with toddlers



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been carefully researching a vizsla and come to the conclusion that it will probably be the right dog for me. However I have a 2 year old in the house, and I have read that vizsla puppies and toddlers are not a great mix. Is this true? And if so can I do anything to help training wise? Or should I look at another breed?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not that a good many of them aren't good with kids. It just takes tons of training, and time to get them there.
Before that happens some are like little red sharks. They knock kids over, and will chew anything left out. They pull like a sled dog on lead, and have problems if not socialized. 
It's just very hard when you have a baby, or toddler. Some people are able to do it, and others become overwhelmed.


----------



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

I would agree with said above.
We just got our V and she is 9 weeks old now. We have 3 year old boy and it is very hard. When she is in her crazy hour she is running around like crazy and biting everyone on a way. Not angry bites, she is just playing but she doesn't know limits and her milk teeth are so sharp. 
My boy tends to run from her, he is not scared of her but when she bites he is crying sometimes a bit. I watch over them the time but it still happens. And when he is running and playing with her I'm afraid for her that he will fall on her or step on her.

There is some health concerns as well. According to our vet 60% of puppies have intestinal parasites and we are on deworming treatment right now. Still babies are tending to pull everything in their mouth all the time and there is no way you can constantly wash their hands or toys they drop on a floor. 

Another thing is potty training. My pup doing pretty well but there still accidents happen and you need to clean mess same time watch you baby. If you are alone most part of the day with a kid then having a puppy is like having another kid without diaper running around and biting everyone. 

it is pretty exhausting for us right now but I'm hoping it will get better when we leave biting and potty training behind.

best,
Tim


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We got our V when my oldest was 2 and our youngest was 4mths old. It was HARD. What helped was Kaylee came from a breeder that kept the puppies in the house and they also had kids. I'm not sure if Kaylee is just more tenderhearted/abnormal than other Vs but she HATES when the kids cry so that in and of itself was a deterrent to the jumping. The biggest thing was teaching her she can't jump on the kids so it was a lot of practicing sitting and having my oldest tell her no and to sit. Both kids have been knocked over but for the most part now 2 years later, we don't have very many incidents of the kids getting knocked over or her jumping on them. 

Still at 2 though when new kids or cousins come over, she has to be reminded to sit and wait to be greeted etc. It's doable and Kaylee is by far the best kid dog we've ever had but it was a lot of work. Like others have said, you're essentially bringing another toddler into the house.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

While the issue of the dog's behavior with the child is foremost, you also have to consider the child's behavior with the dog. It will be hard for your 2 year old to understand what's OK and what isn't with the dog. It can happen that the child hurts the dog and the dog reacts with a bite! When they're together, they have to be carefully watched.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> While the issue of the dog's behavior with the child is foremost, you also have to consider the child's behavior with the dog. It will be hard for your 2 year old to understand what's OK and what isn't with the dog. It can happen that the child hurts the dog and the dog reacts with a bite! When they're together, they have to be carefully watched.


This is something I forget to mention. Often I am spending more time correcting my human toddlers vs. my dog. She usually interacts with them better than they interact with her. You have to teach them both how to treat each other


----------



## TuckerV (Jan 1, 2018)

Anida said:


> This is something I forget to mention. Often I am spending more time correcting my human toddlers vs. my dog. She usually interacts with them better than they interact with her. You have to teach them both how to treat each other




Very much this ^^^^... we knew the puppy would be tough, but the kids part has turned out to be almost as tough if not tougher at times. The 5 year old is doing pretty well overall... but the 7 year old (who loves to play with his new pup) has to be told constantly what is okay, not okay, too aggressive, etc. It’s been exhausting to say the least. But, it’s all part of kids & a puppy Vizsla. You do your best not to let bad habits get created, but if they do, you work to correct them and just deal with them. It’s like everything else in life... it’s hard, but the rewards of owning this breed are so worth it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clara Tarjan (May 28, 2018)

Just to chime in on this thread. We just got our new pup Blaze less than a week ago. We also have 2 and 4 year old boys. While it IS certainly exhausting, I've been so happy about how all my 'boys' are doing together. Our 4 year old is confident, but gentle, and just LOVES to spend time with our V. And the two year old is doing pretty great. I've tried to show our dog that the boys 'belong to me' by getting in between the pup and my boys if our dog is jumping or doing something they don't want him to do to them. I'm pretty happy overall with how it's all working out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a three year old and a one year old. We’ve had our pup for one week. I wanted to ask you if things have gotten better? Just looking to see what we have to look forward to.

Thanks!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

DaxOlexar said:


> I've been carefully researching a vizsla and come to the conclusion that it will probably be the right dog for me. However I have a 2 year old in the house, and I have read that vizsla puppies and toddlers are not a great mix. Is this true? And if so can I do anything to help training wise? Or should I look at another breed?


Search under my screen name and the term "bite inhibition."

The advice I've given in previous threads is the best possible (an in this circumstance absolutely necessary) training process to make sure you have a soft-mouth dog who has bee trained not to bite humans.

Critically important always. With young kids, even more so.

Otherwise most Vs are very lovable.

Best

Bill


----------



## TuckerV (Jan 1, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have a three year old and a one year old. We’ve had our pup for one week. I wanted to ask you if things have gotten better? Just looking to see what we have to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks!


Ours FINALLY got better... but boy, we had some fun months in there! Tucker is now right at 1 year (Nov 3rd was his birthday)... and he is over-all, pretty well behaved. He is still pretty neurotic at times, but that is our fault for the hectic lives we live and him not getting enough exercise. I need to work on his recall and get him more off-leash time. Our kids LOVE him to death now.... the 7 year old is now 8, and he still has his moments of not playing according to the rules.. but again, overall, plays really well with Tucker. And the 6 year old just loves to love on him. V’s really are great with kids once they get past some of the tough biting stages.


----------

